# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Amazona-zako ή makaw

## lasenios

Γεια και παλι
Αν και έιχα περίπου καταλήξει στην αγορά ενός αμαζόνα, μια συζητηση με ενα φίλο  με εκανε να προβληματιστώ.

Βασικά θέλω να παρώ ενα παπαγάλο που να μπορεί να μιλησει, και να εχει  την ηρεμία να μπορεί να συμβιώσει με την οικογενεια χωρις προβλήματα(πχ δαγκώματα και αγριάδες).ειχα καταλήξει στον αμαζονα δεδομένου οτι ειναι καλος ομιλητης.
ψαχνωντας έμαθα οτι ενδεχωμένως με το αμαζόνα να εχω προβληματα (να επιτιθεται λογω έλλειψης υπομονης και ειδικά με τους αρσενικούς). Ισχύουν αυτα?
και ενναλλακτικά τι άλλη επιλογη έχω? ζακό ας πούμε? μακάο?

πια ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικά τους απο πλευράς χαρακτήρα?

βασικό κριτηριο μου ειναι η συμπεριφορά στους ανθρώπους και να μιλαει.
παρακαλώ οποιοι εχουν εμπειρία να βοήθήσουν ...εχω πελαγώσει.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Τι ειδος αμαζον ειχες σκεφτει? Αν ησουν αναμεσα σε Blue Fronted, Yellow Naped, Double Yellow Headed και μαλιστα αρσενικο τοτε πολυ πιθανο να ειχες προβλημα οταν το πουλι θα ενηλικιωνοταν και θα ωριμαζε σεξουαλικα. Δεν ειναι πουλια για παιδια αν εχεις παιδακια. Αρσενικο eclectus εχεις σκεφτει εκτος απο τα αλλα που λες?

----------


## lasenios

Υπάρχουν και παιδιά εννοείται στην οικογενεια. ειχα καταλήξει σε amazon ochrocephala. 

eclectus εχω δεί μου αρέσει ομώς δεν βρίσκω.

----------


## Sissy

> Τι ειδος αμαζον ειχες σκεφτει? Αν ησουν αναμεσα σε Blue Fronted, Yellow Naped, Double Yellow Headed και μαλιστα αρσενικο τοτε πολυ πιθανο να ειχες προβλημα οταν το πουλι θα ενηλικιωνοταν και θα ωριμαζε σεξουαλικα. Δεν ειναι πουλια για παιδια αν εχεις παιδακια. Αρσενικο eclectus εχεις σκεφτει εκτος απο τα αλλα που λες?


Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ηρεμία με τα...'ξαδερφάκια' τους τα μικροσκοπικά parrotlets, πόσο μάλλον με τους μεγάλους άμαζον...(off topic αλλά λόγω εμπειρίας δεν μπορώ να μη το αναφέρω)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω για εκλεκτους θα σου ελεγα...
ψαξτο ψυχρεμα οπως φενετε οτι κανεις και θα βρεις αυτο που σου ταιριαζει...

----------


## Windsa

με τα κριτήρια που ψάχνεις ιδανικό είναι ο ζακό... (μιλάμε για μωρό μέχρι 6-8 μηνών). είναι καλύτερες ομιλητές, κι με σωστή φροντίδα θα γίνει ήρεμο πουλάκι κι κοινωνικό...αλλα έχω εντύπωση ότι είναι από τα πιο ευεστιτα ψυχολογικά από τα τρία είδη που έχεις αναφέρει. ρίξε το στα διάβασμα.

P.σ.- κι εκλεκτούς καλός είναι.

----------


## Marilenaki

> βασικό κριτηριο μου ειναι η συμπεριφορά στους ανθρώπους και να μιλαει.
> παρακαλώ οποιοι εχουν εμπειρία να βοήθήσουν ...εχω πελαγώσει.


οντως οι ζακο ειναι απο τους καλητερους ομιλητες αλλα ειδικα οι african grey congo δενονται περισσοτερο με ενα ατομο αποκλειστηκα παρα με ολα τα μελη της οικογενειας σε σχεση με τον african grey timneh που ειναι λιγο πιο ανεξαρτητος.
η συμπεριφορα που θελεις να εχει ο παπαγαλος σου, κατα ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος σχετιζεται απο εσενα. απο μικρο πρεπει να το κοινωνικοποιησεις σωστα να βλεπει και αλλα ατομα και να ασχολουνται μαζι του περα απο εσενα και να επιβραβευεις τη σωστη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου.

----------


## zack27

Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα ειπαν τα παιδια...το καθε ειδος εχει τα χαρακτηριστικα του αλλα απο κει και περα θα παιξει μεγαλο ρολο η κοινωνικοποιηση του πουλιου!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Από προσωπική μου άποψη και έχοντας ο αδελφός μου Ζακο (african grey congo) θα σου πώ τα εξής...
Είναι άριστος ομιλητής και λέει πολύ εύκολα ότι του πεις,αρκεί να πιάσει τη χρεία της φωνής σου και να προσπαθεί ένα ή 2 άτομα να του μάθουν να μιλάει.
Τον έχει μεγαλώσει από 6 εβδομάδων(αν θυμάμαι σωστά) και έχει απίστευτη επαφή με εκείνον(αδελφό μου) και τη θεία μου που ζούνε μαζί.Με τον αδελφό μου είναι ένα και του επιτρέπει σχεδόν τα πάντα.Με τη θεία μου τα πάνε άριστα,δεν έχουν την απόλυτη ταύτιση.
Είναι επίσης πολύ κοινωνικός και με άτομα που βλέπει αρκετά είναι πολύ άνετος.Πάει σχεδόν σε όλους αλλά τους βάζει όρια..."μη μου πειράξεις τα φτερά"
"δε θέλω χάδια" ...."Αν δε με ενοχλείς δε θα σε δαγκώσω..."
Συνήθως υπερασπίζεται το κολλητό του(αδελφό μου) και όταν είναι επάνω του και πάω να τον πλησιάσω με σκοπό να το πειράξω(τον αδελφό μου) ο μικρός παίρνει θέση άμυνα.

Αν το πάρεις από μικρό και δουλέψεις πολύ μαζί του,θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να βοηθήσεις στη διάπλαση του χαρακτήρα του(ή να διορθώσεις πράγματα πάνω σε αυτόν) και θα έχεις ένα πουλί που θα είναι μέλος της οικογένειας σου χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζεις προβλήματα.

----------


## lasenios

ευχαριστώ ολους για τα μηνύματα σας.νομίζω ¨"απεφάνθει"

----------


## zack27

και που κατεληξες????

----------


## lasenios

Θα ερευνήσω για eclectus για πρώτη επιλογή και εναλλακτικά zako~ μαλλον.

----------


## vas

λευτέρη να έχεις στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου οτι μπορεί ο ζακο να ειναι αριστος ομιλιτης ομως χρειαζεται συστηματικη δουλεια και για να το μαθεις να μιλαει και για να το μαθεις να συμπεριφερεται,δε θα σου ειναι καθολου ευχαριστο αν στο μελλον θες να ηρεμησεις ας πουμε και κραζει απο το διπλα δωματιο ο ζακο,το ιδιο ισχυει και για eclectus,amazon etc

----------


## Tzive

οι African Grey είναι γενικα όμως που τσαμπουκαδες όταν μεγαλώσουν...

----------


## vikitaspaw

γιατι δε σκεφτεσαι καθολου για cockatoo? δεν ξερω κ παρα πολλα γι αυτο το ειδος, ξερω οτι μιλανε, οτι ειναι πανεξυπνα, πανεμορφα...κ γενικα βλεπω οτι δεν πολυπροτιμαται αυτο το ειδος, εδω στο φορουμ δλδ, λιγοι εχουν (απ οτι μπορω να καταλαβω) κ απορω γιατι...

----------


## milan

cockatoo?γιατί?κόστος μεγάλο αγορά διατροφή σε όλα-και το πιο σημαντικό συμπεριφορά έχει αρκετές ιδιαιτερότητες -έχεις ακούσει να φωνάζει?

----------


## Marilenaki

> cockatoo?γιατί?κόστος μεγάλο αγορά διατροφή σε όλα-και το πιο σημαντικό συμπεριφορά έχει αρκετές ιδιαιτερότητες -έχεις ακούσει να φωνάζει?


γιατι το λες αυτο? εχεις ακουσει μακαο να φωναζει? 
υστερα τα ειδη που εχει επιλεξει πανω κατω το ιδιο κοστος εχουν με τα cockatoo και φανταζομαι για να θελει να μπει στη διαδικασια αγορας μεγαλου παπαγαλου θα εχει και τον καταλληλο χωρο, χρονο και χρημα για να το αποκτησει.
για την συμπεριφορα του παπαγαλου ενα μεγαλο κομματι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου και το αλλο μεγαλο κομματι ειναι η εκπαιδευση του, η κοινωνικοποιηση του απο τον ιδιοκτητη του. 
και τα ζακο εχουν ιδιαιτεροτητες και δενονται αποκλειστηκα σχεδον μονο με ενα ατομο τι σημαινει αυτο?
το μονο που με προβληματιζει εμενα στα cockatoo ειναι η εντονη πουδρα που βγαζουν σε σχεση με αλλα ειδη.

----------


## zack27

εγω τα λατρευω τα κοκατου...πανεμορφα πουλια , εχω ακουσει πως δενονται πολυ με τον ιδιοκτητη τους!!!

----------


## Tzive

> το μονο που με προβληματιζει εμενα στα cockatoo ειναι η εντονη πουδρα που βγαζουν σε σχεση με αλλα ειδη.


ισχύει και για τους Αφρικάνους. 1 φορά στις 15 περίπου, αν τον παρεις αγκαλία θέλει σκουπα το t-shirt σου λες και ησουν στην οικοδομη 10ωρες...αχαχαχα!!!

----------


## milan

έχω ακούσει και τα δυο παρα πολλές φορες καμια σχέση μάλλον δεν έχεις ακούσει cockatoo-όχι και το ίδιο κόστος zako αγορας με cockatoo απο διπλάσιο μέχρι δεκαπλάσιο ανάλογα το cockatoo-και διατροφη καμια σχεση- εντονη πουδρα δεν εχουν ολα τα cockatoo

----------


## fireman

Συγνωμη παιδια αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα ποτε παπαγαλο αλλα μονο καναρινια,και θα μου αρεσε να εχω και ενα παπαγαλο που να μιλαει για τι κοστος περιπου μιλαμε?

----------


## mitsman

Οι Ζακο μωρα ξεκινανε απο 600 ευρω!

----------


## Marilenaki

> έχω ακούσει και τα δυο παρα πολλές φορες καμια σχέση μάλλον δεν έχεις ακούσει cockatoo-όχι και το ίδιο κόστος zako αγορας με cockatoo απο διπλάσιο μέχρι δεκαπλάσιο ανάλογα το cockatoo-και διατροφη καμια σχεση- εντονη πουδρα δεν εχουν ολα τα cockatoo


εχω ακουσει και μακαο και αμαζονα και κοκατοο και ζακο, παντως για κανενα δεν λες οτι εχει χαμηλα ντεσιμπελ οταν φωναζει.
εγω στο κοστος δεν μιλησα μονο για ζακο αλλα και για αγορα μεγαλου παπαγαλου. εντονη πουδρα δεν εχουν ολα αλλα τα περισσοτερα σε σχεση με αλλα ειδη.

----------


## vikitaspaw

εχω ακουσει κοκατου να φωναζει, οπως κ μακαο (αν υποθεσουμε οτι ναι ο ζακο ισως φωναζει λιγοτερο, χωρις ομως να ειναι λιγοτερο ενοχλητικος). Τωρα οσον αφορα τιμη εδω λαρισα τα πετ πουλανε κ τα τρια ειδη γυρω στα 1500 ευρω. Φυσικα εννοειται οτι αγοραζεις μονο απο εκτροφεα. Εγω παντως κοκατου θα επελεγα...

----------


## parrotfeathers

> εχω ακουσει κοκατου να φωναζει, οπως κ μακαο (αν υποθεσουμε οτι ναι ο ζακο ισως φωναζει λιγοτερο, χωρις ομως να ειναι λιγοτερο ενοχλητικος). Τωρα οσον αφορα τιμη εδω λαρισα τα πετ πουλανε κ τα τρια ειδη γυρω στα 1500 ευρω. Φυσικα εννοειται οτι αγοραζεις μονο απο εκτροφεα. Εγω παντως κοκατου θα επελεγα...


Cockatoo για πρωτον παπαγαλο? Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να αναπτυξεις τα επιχειρηματα στα οποια βασιζεις την προταση σου, σε ποια χαρακτηριστικα του ειδους και με βαση οσα εχεις δει και διαβασει για τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια? Γνωριζεις οτι ειναι τα πιο συχνα που εγκαταλειπονται στα καταφυγια παπαγαλων στην Αμερικη? Οταν ψαχνουμε να αποκτησουμε ενα πουλι που μπορει να μας συντροφευει ολη μας τη ζωη κι ισως ζησει και παραπανω απο εμας δεν στεκομαστε μονο στο τι μας αρεσει εμφανισιακα. 




> Συγνωμη παιδια αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα ποτε παπαγαλο αλλα μονο καναρινια,και θα μου αρεσε να εχω και ενα παπαγαλο που να μιλαει για τι κοστος περιπου μιλαμε?


Φιλικα, αυτο ειναι το λαθος κριτηριο για να παρεις εναν παπαγαλο. Πρωτον μπορει να μην μιλησει και επισης πρωτον κατω απο το φτερωμα κρυβεται ενα φοβερα εξυπνο μυαλο και μια πολυ εντονη προσωπικοτητα που μπορει να μην ειναι καποιος ετοιμος να διαχειριστει αν δεν το εχει ψαξει καλα το θεμα και η αγορα του ειναι παρορμητικη. Δεν προσπαθω να αποτρεψω κανεναν απλα θεωρω πως πρεπει να ξερει καποιος με τι εχει κανει οταν κανει μια τετοια κινηση. Ουδεμια μα καμια σχεση με τη διατηρηση ωδικων ή αλλων καλλωπιστικων πτηνων δεν εχουν τα μεγαλα ψιττακοειδη.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κατ αρχην δεν ειπα οτι θα παρω εγω...απλα τον προτεινα για καποιον αλλο. Επισης π ρ ο τ ε ι ν α , δεν ειπα ντε κ καλα αυτον να παρει, κ εκτος αυτου ο καθενας ξερει τον εαυτο του καλυτερα. Μπορει το συγκεκριμμενο ατομο να μην εχει πειρα αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε, αλλα με πολυ διαβασμα, ενημερωση, επαφη με κοκατου ή οτι αλλο αποφασισει,  να αποκτησει την απαιτουμενη πειρα για ενα τετοιο ή κ γιατι οχι κ για πιο "δυσκολο" ζωντανο.  Κ επισης οπως ειναι γνωστο η όραση ειναι η βασιλισσα των αισθησεων. Βλεπεις κατι, σ αρεσει κ μετα αποφασιζεις αν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις στις απαιτησεις του. Αν μπορεις, εχει καλως, το αποκτας. Αν οχι ψαχνεις να βρεις κατι αλλο που να ταιριαζει σε σενα, αλλα φυσικα παντοτε να σ αρεσει. Αν παρεις εναν παπαγαλο που δε σ αρεσει τοτε ποιο το νοημα.

----------


## zack27

Παιδια συγνωμη για τη παρεμβαση αλλα θελω να πω κατι!!!
Συμφωνω απολυτα στο οτι πριν παρουμε ενα παπαγαλο πρεπει να σκεφτουμε πολλα πολλα πραγματα πως αυτα που προαναφερατε και αλλα βεβαια!!!Αλλες απαιτησεις εχει ενα καναρινι ,αλλες ενας μικρου μεγεθους παπαγαλος και διαφορετικες ενα μεγαλυτερος παπαγαλος!!!
Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι εφοσον μας αρεσει ενα πουλι αφου βεβαια βαλουμε κατω τα πραγματα και σκεφτουμε αν μπορουμε να ανταπεξελθουμε στις απαιτησεις του μελετησουμε για το πουλι αυτο και ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι μπορουμε να καλυπτουμε τις αναγκες του και να περναει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα γιατι να μην το παρουμε?
Συμφωνω στο να που με σε καποιον ..ξερεις ειναι δευσκολο πουλι και εχει πολλες απαιτησεις αλλα δε καταλαβαινω το κοκατου για πρωτο πουλι!!! ποσα πουλια πρεπει να παρουμε για να καταληξουμε εντελει στο ειδος που επιθυμουμε!!!???
Συμφωνω επαναλαβανω απολυτα  στο οτι πρεπει να σκεφτουμε σοβαρα πριν την αποκτηση ενος πτηνου γιατι τα μεγαλα ειδη γενικοτερα θα μας συντροφευουν για πολλα χρονια οπως επισης εχουν μυαλο και συναισθηματα και οι πραξεις μας τα επηρεαζουν!!!

----------


## Tzive

> αν υποθεσουμε οτι ναι ο ζακο ισως φωναζει λιγοτερο, χωρις ομως να ειναι λιγοτερο ενοχλητικος


αν τον εχεις απο μωρό, οτι του μάθεις και ακουει κάνει. Εμένα τώρα αρχισε ο χαζουλης μου και γαβγίζει. Αλλά οχι οτι ειναι ενοχλητικος!

----------


## lasenios

Εχω την γνώμη απο τα λιγα που ξέρω πώς κάθε ζώο εχει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του.Με αυτο το δεδομένο θα πρεπεί ο ανθρωπος να προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις.
Αλλωστε απο οτι  εχω ακούσει ολα τα πουλιά φωνάζουν, ολα τα πουλια τσιμπάνε, ολα τα πουλια κανουν γλύκες.
Κι επίσης να σας πώ οτι αν και δεν έχω πολλές μέρες το ζακό, βλέπω ενα ζώο, που δεν εχει σχέση με αυτά που κατα καιρούς εχω διαβάσει.δεν ειναι φωνακλάς, δεν ειναι τσαμπουκάς.

αυτά...ας δεχτουμε τα ζώα με τα "ελλατώματα"τους.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Συμφωνω στο να που με σε καποιον ..ξερεις ειναι δευσκολο πουλι και εχει πολλες απαιτησεις αλλα δε καταλαβαινω το κοκατου για πρωτο πουλι!!! ποσα πουλια πρεπει να παρουμε για να καταληξουμε εντελει στο ειδος που επιθυμουμε!!!???
> Συμφωνω επαναλαβανω απολυτα  στο οτι πρεπει να σκεφτουμε σοβαρα πριν την αποκτηση ενος πτηνου γιατι τα μεγαλα ειδη γενικοτερα θα μας συντροφευουν για πολλα χρονια οπως επισης εχουν μυαλο και συναισθηματα και οι πραξεις μας τα επηρεαζουν!!!


Κανεις δεν ειπε να μην το παρει. Αλλα οταν προτεινουμε σε ενα νεο μελος που ψαχνει για πουλι ετσι ελαφρα τη καρδια να παρει κοκατου χωρις να του παραθεσουμε κατι να διαβασει οπου  μπορει να μαθει για το χαρακτηρα (εφοσον ομολογουμενως δεν ειναι ευκολα πουλια, τουλαχιστον για εμενα) ή χωρις να του διαθεσουμε συμβουλες απο οσα εχουμε δει ή διαβασει κι απλα προτεινουμε τι θα ηταν το ονειρο μας να εχουμε τοτε ισως καταληξει καποιος απο ενθουσιασμο να βρισκεται μπροστα σε ενα αδιεξοδο με ενα πουλι που ισως δεν του ταιριαζει. Και δεν μιλαμε για τους ευκολους χαρακτηρες πουλιων. Κανεις δεν ειναι σε θεση να πει ποσα πουλια πρεπει να εχει κανεις για να θεωρειται εμπειρος και πολλες φορες μπορει ενας αρχαριος ιδιοκτητης να αποδειχτει πολυ αξιοτερος για καποιο ειδος παπαγαλου απο εναν που εχει καποια εμεπειρια.

----------


## zack27

Εγω συμφωνω στο οτι δεν ειναι ευκολα πουλια απολυτα....δεν διαφωνησα , απλα δε καταλαβαινω το σκεπτικο πχ ζακο για πρωτο πουλι κτλ...!!!Σαφως πρεπει να ενημερωθει ο καθενας πριν την αγορα οποιουδηποτε πουλιου για τις αναγκες του αλλα και τις ευθυνες που εχει απεναντι σε αυτο και να ειναι προετοιμασμενος για οτι προβληματα αντιμετωπισει!!!Μπορουμε οποιος γνωριζει να βοηθησει περαιτερω το φιλος μας στις αναγκες των πουλιων που των ενδιαφερουν!!!

----------


## fireman

Φιλικα, αυτο ειναι το λαθος κριτηριο για να παρεις εναν παπαγαλο. Πρωτον μπορει να μην μιλησει και επισης πρωτον κατω απο το φτερωμα κρυβεται ενα φοβερα εξυπνο μυαλο και μια πολυ εντονη προσωπικοτητα που μπορει να μην ειναι καποιος ετοιμος να διαχειριστει αν δεν το εχει ψαξει καλα το θεμα και η αγορα του ειναι παρορμητικη. Δεν προσπαθω να αποτρεψω κανεναν απλα θεωρω πως πρεπει να ξερει καποιος με τι εχει κανει οταν κανει μια τετοια κινηση. Ουδεμια μα καμια σχεση με τη διατηρηση ωδικων ή αλλων καλλωπιστικων πτηνων δεν εχουν τα μεγαλα ψιττακοειδη.[/QUOTE]

φιλε μου! κατ αρχην δεν ειπα οτι θα παρω παπαγαλο αλλα θα μου αρεσε να εχω,δευτερων οταν εννοω που να μιλαει,μιλαω για τις ρατσες παπαγαλων που μπορει να μιλησουν και τριτον οταν δεν εχω να διαθεσω αυτα τα χρηματα 500,1000 η 1500 euro,δεν θα μπω και στην διαδικασια να το ψαξω γενικοτερα,γιαυτο και ρωτησα ποσο κοστιζει γιατι πολλα πραγματα μπορει να μας αρεσουν αλλα τελικα να μην μπορουμε να τα κανουμε.

----------


## BeHappy

Καλημέρα, ας πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου... πάντοτε στη ζωή μου θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου και το σπίτι μας με ζώα (γατάκια, σκυλάκια, χελώνες, κουνέλι, καναρινάκια, παπαγαλάκια). Το κάθε ζώο έχει τον χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητά του. Βάσει των εν λόγω στοιχείων ο κάθε ιδιοκτήτης φροντίζει να κοινωνικοποιήσει το ζωάκι του έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει αρμονική συμβίωση. Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της προσωπικότητας δεν αλλάζουν, αλλά καλλιεργούνται. Αυτά νομίζω ότι ισχύουν ως γενική αρχή. Τώρα, υπάρχουν σκυλιά που ως ράτσα δαγκώνουν πολύ δυνατά σε σύγκριση με άλλα, υπάρχουν ράτσες παπαγάλων που έχουν τη δυνατότητα πολύ δυνατών κραυγών... ωραία ... το πότε όμως ή ποια αντίδραση θα τους προκαλέσει την εν λόγω συμπεριφορά ο κάθε ιδιοκτήτητης ή εκπαιδευτής μπορεί να το δρομολογήσει με προσεγμένη εκπαίδευση βάσει της προσωπικότητας κάθε ζώου και των βασικών χαρακτηριστικών κάθε φυλής.

Και για να μην μακρυγωρήσω ένα παράδειγμα... έχω έναν πανέμορφο Amazon, τον Carlos, ήσυχο πουλί και αξιοπρεπές, ηλικίας περίπου 10 χρονών και έχει αλλάξει τρεις ιδιοκτήτες (εγώ είμαι η τρίτη). Οι δεύτεροι ιδιοκτήτες του ερχόνταν αργά και που να τον επισκευτούν... ο Carlos όταν έφευγαν έκανε κάτι τρομερές κραυγές... σμυπεριφορά που στη συνέχεια επαναλάμβανε κάθε φορά που ήθελε με τον τρόπο του να "απαιτήσει" χάδια ή λιχουδιές. Για τη δική μας συμβίωση αυτό ήταν ενοχλητικό και ξεκίνησα σιγά αλλά σταθερά να τον δουλεύω για να το κόψει και να πάψει να συνδυάζει "σε ενοχλώ = μου κάνεις αυτό που θέλω". Είμαστε σε ένα πάρα πολύ καλό δρόμο... δεν το έχει κόψει (άλλωστε δεν το επιζητώ κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά το έχει μειώσει περίπου κατά 80%.

Τέλος... είναι το kismet μου μάλλον να υιοθετώ "πεταμένα" ή "άχρηστα" ζώα. Ο πρώτος μου σκύλος ήταν ένα πανέμορφο λαγόσκυλο "βουλγάρικος γκέκας", που τον είχαν πετάξει γιατί φοβόταν τους κρότους, άρα δεν έκανε για κυνήγι. Μας βγήκε ο καλύτερος φύλακας ever!!!!!!!!! Ο πρώτος μου παπαγάλος είναι ο Μέμος ένας african-grey, οι πρώτοι του ιδιοκτήτες τον γύρισαν πίσω στο petshop γιατί είχε περάσει ένας χρόνος και δεν μίλησε... τον πήρα 2,5 ετών ως ένα παραπεταμένο και αντικοινωνικό πουλί, κλεισμένο σε ένα κλουβί μεταφοράς το οποίο το είχαν ακουμπήσει στο πάτωμα σε μια γωνιά του μαγαζιού. Εγώ αγόραζα τροφές για τους γατούληδές μου και το έβλεπα επί τρεις μήνες έτσι... φρίκαρα, ρώτησα για την ιστορία του. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό το ζώο μου έκανε ένα περίεργο "κλικ". Πρότεινα να τον πάρω δοκιμαστικά για τις διακοπές του Πάσχα... αυτό ήταν του έκανα "κλικ" κι εγώ... είναι αυτό που λέμε η χημεία. Ο Μέμος μου είναι από τα πιο τρυφερά μου ζώα... δεν έχει μιλήσει (!!!!!!!!!!! που είναι "χαρακτηριστικό" της φυλής του !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), μου είναι παγερά αδιάφορο, εγώ του μιλάω, του τραγουδάω, του σφυράω, κι εκείνος ανταποκρίνεται κάθε φορά με τον τρόπο που τον εκφράζει... κι εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένη που τον βλέπω ευτυχισμένο. Και πιστέψτε με όταν τον πήρα δεν είχα ιδέα για φροντίδα παπαγάλων. Έφαγα και τρώω πολλές ώρες διαβάσματος και αναζήτησης για να μπορώ να του συμπεριφέρομαι και να τον φροντίζω σωστά. Και ευτυχώς πλέον μέσω διαδικτύου και στην αγγλική γλώσσα υπάρχουν πλείστες πληροφορίες, εμπειρίες για να μάθεις, να διασταυρώσεις και να επιλέξεις για τη δική σου περίπτωση πουλιού.

Ναι αν με ρωτήσετε... δε θα πάρω ποτέ σκύλο ράτσας Labrador, δεν συμπαθώ το περπάτημα και θα τον καταπιέσω αφόρητα, δε θα πάρω ποτέ Μακάο από την στιγμή που δεν έχω ένα δωμάτιο να του αφιερώσω και σίγουρα δε θα πάρω προς το παρόν έναν αγγλικό μολοσσό δεν θα έχω λεφτά να τον συντηρήσω σωστά... αυτά θα πρέπει να τα σταθμίζουμε

Που θέλω να καταλήξω... τα ζώα μας είναι συντροφάκια ζωής... πρέπει να μας κερδίσουν και να τα κερδίσουμε, πρέπει να ταιριάζουμε και να μας ταιριάζουν, πρέπει να τα σεβόμαστε και να μας σέβονται, πρέπει να μας θαυμάζουν και να τα θαυμάζουμε. Και οι δύο πλευρές θα εκφράσουν την αγάπη τους και το δημιουργικό αποτέλεσμα της σχέσης με τον τρόπο που προτιμούν κάθε φορά... εγώ τους τραγουδώ, στους γάτους μου, στο καναρίνι μου στους παπαγάλους... εκείνοι ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του είναι παρόντες και δείχνουν την αγάπη τους.

Αν βγήκα off-topic ας με μαζέψουν οι mods μας!

----------


## thanosr

Παιδια παρολο που αργησα γραφω και εγω.Κατ'αρχην ο ζακο ,ειχε μια θεια μου καλος ομιλητης και φιλικος μεχρ που μια μερα δαγκωσε στα καλα καθουμενα τον θειο μου στο χειλος και τον εστειλε στο νοσοκομειο.Μακα ενα πετ σοπ κοντα στο σχολειο μου εχει εναν τον οποιο πουλαει 5000 ευρω οποτε υοθετω πως θα ειναι φιλικος πηγαινω συνεχεια και τον βλεπω και ποτε δε μου εχει δειξει σημασια ,πανεμορφο πουλι μιλαει αλλα και φωναζει αν δε του δωθει η απαραιτητη προσοχη.Τελος κοκατου ,ειχα δει εναν εκπαιδευμενο σε ενα ραντζο.Μιλουσε...λιγο αλλα ηταν πανεξυπνος ,του λεγαμε ελα να σε χαιδεψω και ερχοταν ανοιγε το φτερο και τον χαιδευες.Καποια στιγμη τον αφησαμε και πηγαμε να μιλησουμε στην ιδιοκτητρια του και για να μας τραβηξει την προσοχη εκανε τουμπες γυρω απο το κλαρακι του ,και ετρωγε απο το χερι μου ,φωναζει πολυ ομως αν νδεν ασχολειστε μαζι του.Τελος να σας πω πως πιστευω πως καποιος μπορεινα παρει ενα μεγαλο παπαγαλο σαν πρωτο του απλος θα ηταν πιο καλο και για αυτον και για τον παπαγαλο να εχει μια μικρη εμπειρια με ενα κοκατιλ η ενα μπατζι.Εμενα παντος το ονειρο μου ειναι να παρω εναν κοκατου...κατα προτιμιση palm  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## pedrogall

Παιδια να γραψω και εγω την γνωμη μου , μιας και ειχα και African grey  [Σεβαχ ] , που μου πεθανε απο μυκητες περσι τον Οκτωβρη , και τωρα που εχω Αμαζονα Yellow naped  [ Εβιτα ]. Και οι δυο ρατσες ειναι πολυ καλα πουλια , θεωρουνται και ειναι πολυ καλοι ομιλητες , λιγο περισσοτερο θορυβωδης ο Αμαζονιος , αλλα και πιο ομιλητικος μπροστα σε ξενους ,[ οι ζακο ειναι πιο ντροπαλοι ]. Και οι δυο θελουν την ιδια αγαπη και φροντιδα και πολυ ομιλια μαζι τους και μαθαινουν πολες λεξεις , προτασεις, και σφυριζουν πολους σκοπους. Η εβιτα εχει μαθει και τραγουδαει εκτος των αλλων τον υμνο του Ολυμπιακου , και τον σφυριζει επισης. Οποιο κι απ τα δυο διαλεξεις θα μηνεις ευχαριστημενος , αρκει να ασχοληθεις μαζι τους.

----------

